# 2007 trigano tribute



## 102476 (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Vyene and welcome to MHFacts;

Do you use invisible ink :roll: :lol: 

Only jesting, there are quite a few Tribute owners on here, try posting again or replying here with your query and i'm sure you'll get a response.

pete


----------

